# Is this nutsedge?



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I just planted a new 100% TTTF lawn 12 days ago. It is coming in nice, but I noticed this today. Is this grass or weed? My first thought was nutsedge.
Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Did you use straw as cover? Looks a bit like wheat.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Did you use straw as cover? Looks a bit like wheat.


Yes I used straw, applied with a straw blower. If it is wheat, will it die next year or is it perennial?
Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks like winter wheat. I would hand pull it. I have some from using wheat straw and am just pulling it.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That looks like winter wheat. I would hand pull it. I have some from using wheat straw and am just pulling it.


Should I wait till the grass more established to walk on it and pull the wheat? It was only planted 12 days ago.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I started pulling it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I started pulling it as soon as I saw it.


Not sure what it is, but it's not nutsedge.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I started pulling it as soon as I saw it.
> ...


That's my pic. It's definitely wheat. Still had the straw with the seed heads attached!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

[Ware quietly exits the weed ID subforum] :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> [Ware quietly exits the weed ID subforum] :lol:


Made me laugh out loud at work. Thanks.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> [Ware quietly exits the weed ID subforum] :lol:


Hahaha. Thats funny. Thanks guys for the help. I really appreciate. This forum is so beneficial. 
Thanks again


----------

